# When will we see 430/440 RT flash?



## ScottyP (Sep 19, 2013)

The big 600 has been out a while now as an update to the 580. When will the smaller flashes with wireless come out to update the 430?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2013)

My guess is pretty soon, perhaps even before the end of the year. It'll be slave-only, like the 430.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> My guess is pretty soon, perhaps even before the end of the year. It'll be slave-only, like the 430.



I hope so...I'll definitely take a couple of those when they get out!!!

C


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 19, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> When will the smaller flashes with wireless come out to update the 430?



There recently was a rumor about a new flash at the end of 2013 ... 

... but to be honest, this might be the next 50/1.4 update: Canon has missed the chance to introduce a coherent rt flash system with master, slaves and triggers - obviously they want to sell as many 600rt models as they can. Now that they've taken this route, some month or maybe a year wouldn't matter much for the 430ex2 update.


----------



## s2kdriver80 (Sep 22, 2013)

Man, they should just throw in the master capability into these flashes. Make the price close to the 600EX, I would still buy the 450EX, just for the portability. If no master functionality, I'll probably end up getting a couple to replace each of my old 430s + the ST-E3 instead.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 22, 2013)

Given three lights now, one of these new flashes makes more sense than the ST-E3-RT for the sake of having three lights off-camera. That goes double if the new flash can act as a remote release like the 600 can.

Jim


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 23, 2013)

s2kdriver80 said:


> Man, they should just throw in the master capability into these flashes. Make the price close to the 600EX, I would still buy the 450EX, just for the portability.



I'd guess most people, including me, would still go for the 600rt if prices would be similar and the small flash would have master capability (which won't happen with Canon). I now seldom use my 430ex2 because I realized more power actually is very useful:

* hss power
* same m power when all flashes are the same
* 200mm reflector
* bounce
* diffusers
* recycling time
* ext. power port
* pc sync port


----------



## brad-man (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd be interested in a 430 RT _if_ the flash doesn't grow any in size (unlikely) and _if_ it stays under $300 (even less likely). I guess I'll be saddled to my 622s for a while longer.

@ Marsu42: I was wondering where you picked up your 66D. It's not yet available in the states


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 27, 2013)

brad-man said:


> @ Marsu42: I was wondering where you picked up your 66D. It's not yet available in the states



60D and 6D are just about the same camera, that's why I came up with the combined model


----------

